# Bear Grylls films Man Vs Wild in north Queensland



## shellfisch (May 28, 2010)

*Published On:* 28-5-2010
*Source:* The Courier Mail

HO HUM....more for the Bear lovers....
THIS is the first glimpse of TV's adventure man Bear Grylls during his trek to far north Queensland to film episodes for his international hit series Man Vs Wild.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## moosenoose (May 28, 2010)

The guy is a fraud :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterrat (May 28, 2010)

I watch most of the nature related programs on TV but I can't stay this moron (and the program).


----------



## captive_fairy (May 28, 2010)

Is there really a need to put negative opinions on every thread started about him...We get it, you don't like him...So don't watch the show and don't read the threads...Don't you get sick of saying the same thing over and over again?
Thanks for posting shellfisch


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 28, 2010)

i am with captive fairy on this one as i was a tread poster and lost count of how many people posted threads , if you dont like him then why did you again click the button to view this thread ?????????

just get over it ?? 

nobodys forcing you to click away if you dont like bear then you shouldnt post on this ?? 

i like how bear gets you typing away for nothing NOBODY CARES


----------



## Waterrat (May 28, 2010)

Sorry guys if I hurt your feelings. In a second thought, he is a wonderful and knowledgeable naturalist and explorer and I am sure had I watched more of his episodes, I would loved him as much as you do. I shouldn't have jumped to conclusions.
One again, my sincere apology and I promise to be positive from now on, even about crap.

cheers


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 28, 2010)

thanks water rat - i just cant understand the amount of posts i got to my bear Grylls post ( it went on and on abit unstanding by all sides is whats needed ??

thanks for your support ??


----------



## Amby_Purr (May 28, 2010)

I love bear grylls... great entertainment... just wish he'd lay off the icky bug eating....


----------



## captive_fairy (May 28, 2010)

You didnt hurt my feelings...But I love Bear Grylls and it would be good to be able to read the threads without having to read all the negative crap to find other things people have posted. Fair enough everyone is entitled to voice their opinion, but you guys have done it over and over, maybe its time to give it a rest so this thread doesn't end up 30 pages of people just whinging about him. Especially cause alot of you were whinging because he ate the olive python in the Kimberleys, which he didn't.
"The aboriginies have always lived in harmony with the land, only taking what nature can maintain. And today, they're the only people in Australia allowed to kill indiginous species.
They would carry their live prey until they needed to eat it.
But as I'm not a native Australian, I'm gonna let this snake go."


----------



## moosenoose (May 28, 2010)

Supposedly everything he does is fake! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterrat (May 28, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Supposedly everything he does is fake! :lol: :lol:



Isn't it like that with every "adventurer / naturalist" (apart from David Attemborough)? Take the crocodile hunter, Harry Butler, bush-tucker man, bare-foot bushman and others. They all stayed in hotels, took their or hired animals out for the shoot ... that's how it's done. I am not critical of that but I am critical of some of the stunts they do / did that give the wrong impression to the wide public. This dude is no exception.


----------



## moosenoose (May 28, 2010)

Oh come on! Harry Bulter!? He never did any stunts! :lol:


----------



## Col J (May 28, 2010)

He's a fake!

Why wasn't he prosecuted for killing the olive python??


----------



## Waterrat (May 28, 2010)

Being close to the next "action", which is going to be filmed on the Torres Strait islands where the brave man is going to "survive" on what nature gives him, we get to hear more details than you southerners. The local papers are reporting that the islanders are laughing their head off. One of elders said in a interview that even paraplegic would survive on those islands without too much trouble. There are coconuts, pigeons, fruit, freshwater, abundance of seafood. I know a few boaties who visit these islands quite often - they never take any food with them.
But I am sure Bear will tough it out.


----------



## moosenoose (May 28, 2010)




----------



## PhilK (May 28, 2010)

Love this guy. People who claim he is a fraud don't get what he does. He never has claimed he is doing this stuff for real. It is a show that demonstrates what you CAN do if you need to and puts in an interesting way to watch. People keep thinking he is claimingto actually be lost and stuff, no wonder they think he is a fraud.

EDIT: even David Attenborough is a fake, as much as I love him. He gets told what to say by researchers and writers... Nobody seems to get upset about that?


----------



## caustichumor (May 28, 2010)

He would want to be careful up in the north queensland bush, the animals or terrain might not get him, but if he wanders into someones pot crop he might find himself in some trouble.....


----------



## captive_fairy (May 28, 2010)

Col J said:


> He's a fake!
> 
> Why wasn't he prosecuted for killing the olive python??



Because he never killed it


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 28, 2010)

Hes a over the top bug muncher lol
Good for a laugh or 2 .
Dont mind watching some of his stuff .


----------



## Col J (May 28, 2010)

captive_fairy said:


> Because he never killed it


 
Exactly! What appears to happen & what really happens are two different things.

Don't get me wrong, I don't mind watching him if there's nothing better to watch, but I don't think we are supposed to take it seriously, and I don't.


----------



## captive_fairy (May 28, 2010)

That episode was on the other night.
My last post quotes what he said in that episode.


----------



## cactus2u (May 28, 2010)

hahaha yeah he's good for a laugh... Makes me laugh @ the chringes my wife does when she hears the noises of him crunching up bug snacks lmao


----------



## Slats (May 28, 2010)

captive_fairy said:


> You didnt hurt my feelings...But I love Bear Grylls and it would be good to be able to read the threads without having to read all the negative crap to find other things people have posted. Fair enough everyone is entitled to voice their opinion, but you guys have done it over and over, maybe its time to give it a rest so this thread doesn't end up 30 pages of people just whinging about him. Especially cause alot of you were whinging because he ate the olive python in the Kimberleys, which he didn't.
> "The aboriginies have always lived in harmony with the land, only taking what nature can maintain. And today, they're the only people in Australia allowed to kill indiginous species.
> They would carry their live prey until they needed to eat it.
> But as I'm not a native Australian, I'm gonna let this snake go."



I just watched that one, you forgot the bit where he said because he is in a survival situation he will eat it. He then proceeded to swing the snake against a rock and then they showed him eating it.


----------



## captive_fairy (May 28, 2010)

I have the episode on my IQ from last monday, and that's what he said.


----------



## Slats (May 28, 2010)

here it is if you want to watch
Watch at 03:10
[video=youtube;cQ-1ur2nTm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQ-1ur2nTm8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## captive_fairy (May 28, 2010)

Okay, sorry I was wrong...But in all honesty, the first time I watched it was the other night and it happened how I posted it, so obviously they've edited it.
It only showed up to where he just got out of the river, and they changed around what he said.


----------



## hypochondroac (May 28, 2010)

The moron should have become a survivor contestant.
and i'm sick of seeing him get naked.


----------



## fritzi2009 (May 28, 2010)

Slats said:


> here it is if you want to watch
> Watch at 03:10
> [video=youtube;cQ-1ur2nTm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQ-1ur2nTm8&feature=related[/video]


 
He's a disgrace....


----------



## giglamesh (May 28, 2010)

is he allowed to do this


----------



## giglamesh (May 28, 2010)

ah k but hes not really in a situation between life and death


----------



## Serpentess (May 28, 2010)

If he didn't eat so many reptiles I wouldn't hate the man as much as I do.
Anyway. That is interesting I guess.


----------



## slim6y (May 28, 2010)

Sorry to ask this - but what does this line from the original article mean?

"State Tourism Minister Peter Lawlor described Grylls' visit as a coup for Queensland."


----------



## moosenoose (May 28, 2010)

I want to see him eat a stray cat!


----------



## shellfisch (May 28, 2010)

caustichumor said:


> He would want to be careful up in the north queensland bush, the animals or terrain might not get him, but if he wanders into someones pot crop he might find himself in some trouble.....



LOL :lol:


----------



## Waterrat (May 28, 2010)

I suppose that's ministerial lingo. Do you expect politicians to be intelligent?


----------



## slim6y (May 28, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> I suppose that's ministerial lingo. Do you expect politicians to be intelligent?


 
But a 'coup' for Queensland?

Well, I assume he was in the military - is he trying to over throw our government?


----------



## Waterrat (May 28, 2010)

I wonder if he meant "scoop". Still bit silly.


----------



## -Matt- (May 28, 2010)

Wow have Bear Grylls threads replaced hybrid threads on this forum now?
To the pro-Bear folks - don't worry he will be excepted soon as long as he is 'sold' for what he actually is....


----------



## Slats (May 28, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Wow have Bear Grylls threads replaced hybrid threads on this forum now?
> To the pro-Bear folks - don't worry he will be excepted soon as long as he is 'sold' for what he actually is....


 
He is wild, therefore an intergrade Matt. get it right


----------



## sweetangel (May 28, 2010)

this is in relation to him 'killing the olive"

well he didnt. just watched the ep the other day. he lets it go becuase he says that only aboriginal people are allowed to kill native animals. so he doesnt kill it. also if any one has seen the behind the scenes things you might understand..... but no one bothers, they just jump to hes a fraud, he actually does most things, but they are planned out beforehand. but he still does it all. also he encourges everyone in the crew to try what he is eating so its not wasted. even though i was furious at the way he kills sometimes. but still i just annoys me how poeple dont even bother to find out anything themselves. grrr 

edit: i watched another edit altogether, where he actually lets it go and doesnt do the fake killing thing.


----------



## snakeg56 (May 28, 2010)

Watch the Barefoot Bushman Rob Bredl he knows the way of survival and doesn't eat and kill the reptiles


----------



## Mr.James (May 28, 2010)

I think Bear Grylls must have read this book cover to cover.


----------



## Kristy_07 (May 28, 2010)

I might marry Bear....


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Jun 3, 2010)

What is this about him killing an olive python? I thought he was told he couldn't kill any Aussie reptiles due to our laws.
I am already anoyed at him for killing the Python on a previous show in I forget what country he was in but if I find out this is true about the olive I will be making a few complaints.
I don't care if it's for 'survival', he is making a flippin' TV show,it's all for entertainment, not survival.


----------

